# Anthem's Statement D2 Surround Sound Preamp/Processor



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Anthem's Statement D2 Surround Sound Preamp/Processor Now Shipping*
April 13, 2006










Anthem, part of the Paradigm Group and a leading manufacturer of high-end electronics for music, home theater, and distributed sound systems, announces that the Anthem Statement D2 preamplifier/surround-sound processor is now available for purchase. This next-generation model includes all of the performance features found in its sibling, the Anthem Statement D1, adding broadcast-quality digital video processing.

New features include:


*Four HDMI Inputs: *Allows for digital video, digital audio and multi-channel high-resolution audio.

*Video Transcoding:* Allows S-Video and Component Video inputs to be digitally processed and enhanced and then routed through the Component Video and HDMI outputs.

*Leading-Edge Video Format Conversion:* Utilizes the *Gennum GF9350 VXP Image Processor, which boasts fourth-generation broadcast-quality image processing algorithms for conversion of any SD or HD video standard to other video standards, up to a resolution of 1920 x 1080p.

*On-Screen Displays: *Both the Setup Menu and the Status Update (which is superimposed onto the picture during normal use) are displayed on the Component Video and HDMI outputs, at any resolution up to 1080p, providing "true single-connection solution" to an HD projector/monitor.

*Macrovision Support:* Allows VCR tapes to be processed and output through HDMI.

*Aspect Ratio Conversion: *Allows Letterbox and Pillarbox removal through various user settings.

*Zone 2 Component Video Output:* Allows the second set of Component Video outputs to be used for HD video switching of sources for the second zone video.

*Advanced Hardware Framework: *Allows much longer cables to be driven without degrading the signal, or losing it entirely, and also provides support for ultra-high bandwidth 1080p/60 Hz.

The Anthem Statement D2 uses internal image processing, as opposed to using an external image processor (scaler) allowing for: convenient switching from source to source; the ability to have as many sources as the preamplifier can handle; separate tweaking for each source; DVD-A playback through HDMI; and coming soon for current Anthem AVM 20s, AVM 30s or Anthem Statement D1 owners, easily incorporated software upgrades (see below).

In keeping with Anthem's demonstrated commitment to providing appropriate upgrades, free software upgrades will be available in the future to add even more features and enhancements to the Anthem Statement D2. Additionally, plans are underway for the D2 features to be made available as a factory upgrade (cost to be determined) for existing Anthem AVM 20s, AVM 30s and Anthem Statement D1 owners.

MSRP: $6,500

For more information on Anthem, please visit *http://www.anthemav.com*


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Holy cow that's a lot of buttons! and 4 HDMI inputs? I'm trying to think of all the components that I might need HDMI for, and can only think of three:
1) Sat/Cable 
2) HD/Blu-Ray DVD (or other DVD)
3) Xbox 360 or PlayStation 3

I'm sure it will be one of those "oh, duh" moments, but what else would you want the 4th for? Both game consoles? Future proofing? 

JCD


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

4) HTPC


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

That sure is one intimidating unit!!! :yikes: 

I LOVE the look of it! I want one! Of course I cannot afford one, but I can dream!

Jeff


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

I've currently got the D1 on demo - I believe the audio section is the same as the D2, but the video section is a major upgrade.
I pitted it up against my Modwright SWL 9, and it came very close. In the end it revealed its digital design, compared with a tubed sound which I find more 3D and less fatiguing at higher volumes. Having said this the D1 was far superior to my Rotel 1098, and to come so close to the Modwright is outstanding.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Phil M said:


> I've currently got the D1 on demo - I believe the audio section is the same as the D2, but the video section is a major upgrade.
> I pitted it up against my Modwright SWL 9, and it came very close. In the end it revealed its digital design, compared with a tubed sound which I find more 3D and less fatiguing at higher volumes. Having said this the D1 was far superior to my Rotel 1098, and to come so close to the Modwright is outstanding.


I have the D2(it was a step up from 1098)
Audio is the same as D1
I use 3 hdmi inputs to my D2
1)HD cable box connected at 480i
2)HD DVD Toshiba connected at 720p
3)SD DVD with DVD audio and SACD pio 79avi connected at 480i
D2 is amazing


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

You guys get better deals with Anthem than we do - the local US dealers are impossible to shift from mrsp.


----------

